
Show HN: PositiveBird – check how positive someone is on Twitter - mromnia
http://mromnia.github.io/positivebird/
======
jasoncrawford
Cool idea, but the results don't look right to me. I analyzed myself
(@jasoncrawford) and its positivity scores for my tweets don't look strongly
correlated with the scores I would give by hand. A tweet about “fucking
terrible” customer support got an 88.7% positive rating. A tweet starting with
“My favorite thing...” got only 39.6% positive.

~~~
thebenedict
Same. Love the idea, but tried a few obviously positive/negative people and
got "completely neutral" for all.

